# Photoshop help please!



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi everyone. Could someone please photoshop a set of Roval Rapide SL 45 wheelset (matte black/white) onto a Venge carbon/red frameset? I already have these set of wheels and planning on picking up a Venge carbon/red framset. Don't want to have to buy new wheels just b/c they don't match n Thanks so much.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

*Here's the bike color scheme...*










IMO, this wheelset color makes the bike look too busy....

I was hoping this color wheelset would be better....?!?!? (This is the set I currently own)










What do you guys think? Yeah? Nah?


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

You're joking, right?


----------



## o0adam0o (Jul 24, 2010)

I agree... id ont like busy bikes with too many decals.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Cni2i said:


> IMO, this wheelset color makes the bike look too busy....
> 
> I was hoping this color wheelset would be better....?!?!? (This is the set I currently own)
> 
> ...


Are you gonna ride it or wear it?


----------



## Qstick333 (Jul 21, 2004)

I actually enjoy a bit of color on my wheels. That way, when climbing 22* grades, the colors blend together nicely to remind me to peddle like a world champion........


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Are you gonna ride it or wear it?


With all due respect since you appear to be a senior member here....but I believe that MOST cyclists (even the die hard ones) care to some degree about how their bike looks. Sure, at the end of the day, it's all about getting out there and riding....blah blah blah. That all sounds great and heroic, but there's nothing wrong with trying to get your bike to look a certain way. 

These kind of comments are like those from members who say "HTFU" and get out there and ride 50 miles in stormy, raining conditions. 

A simple answer like "I don't like either set" or "I prefer the first set" would have sufficed. Why even come on this thread with comments like that?


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

HTFU and go ride in rain. 

Wheels are wheels. They're black, they're carbon. They'll match fine.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## mccurdy21 (Mar 31, 2009)

cni2i said:


> with all due respect since you appear to be a *moreon*....


fify...


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

So you've ordered the frame set, and you have the wheels.

Can't wait and see for yourself?





Cni2i said:


> With all due respect since you appear to be a senior member here....but I believe that MOST cyclists (even the die hard ones) care to some degree about how their bike looks. Sure, at the end of the day, it's all about getting out there and riding....blah blah blah. That all sounds great and heroic, but there's nothing wrong with trying to get your bike to look a certain way.
> 
> These kind of comments are like those from members who say "HTFU" and get out there and ride 50 miles in stormy, raining conditions.
> 
> A simple answer like "I don't like either set" or "I prefer the first set" would have sufficed. Why even come on this thread with comments like that?


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

FYI photoshopping in a set of wheels is not necessarily an easy task as they are fairly intricate (if you want all the correct spokes, etc properly in there) and you should provide a picture of said wheels at the proper angle, the picture you provided is fairly useless. 

I just did a quick painting in of the rims on my laptop using the trackpad, so a bit sloppy, but you can get the idea


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

How fast are those wheels?


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

What are those, 500mm cranks?


----------



## firstrax (Nov 13, 2001)

Toss me some rep if this helps.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey, that's not a venge!


----------



## firstrax (Nov 13, 2001)

Argentius said:


> Hey, that's not a venge!


I was hoping the leopard print thong would distract people from noticing.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

firstrax said:


> Toss me some rep if this helps.


winnar!

//to the OP...sorry...it's all in good fun and Firstrax did a pretty good job with your wheels if you can look past Scotty2Hotty in a thong. 
///I like the all black look better than the decals. I took the red decals off my Felt Track bike because they were too blingy looking IMO.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

A Trek would look better.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

firstrax said:


> I was hoping the leopard print thong would distract people from noticing.


There's a bike in that picture???


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

firstrax said:


> Toss me some rep if this helps.


Oh, The huge manatee!


----------



## firstrax (Nov 13, 2001)

Creakyknees said:


> A Trek would look better.


Do they make good bikes?


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

MoPho said:


> FYI photoshopping in a set of wheels is not necessarily an easy task as they are fairly intricate (if you want all the correct spokes, etc properly in there) and you should provide a picture of said wheels at the proper angle, the picture you provided is fairly useless.
> 
> I just did a quick painting in of the rims on my laptop using the trackpad, so a bit sloppy, but you can get the idea


Thank you.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

mccurdy21 said:


> fify...


Yeah...I guess I am a MOREON?!?!? Use the spell checker next time.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> winnar!
> 
> //to the OP...sorry...it's all in good fun and Firstrax did a pretty good job with your wheels if you can look past Scotty2Hotty in a thong.
> ///*I like the all black look better than the decals. I took the red decals off my Felt Track bike because they were too blingy looking IMO*.


Now, was that so hard  Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

cni2i said:


> with all due respect since you appear to be a senior member here....but i believe that most cyclists (even the die hard ones) care to some degree about how their bike looks. Sure, at the end of the day, it's all about getting out there and riding....blah blah blah. That all sounds great and heroic, but there's nothing wrong with trying to get your bike to look a certain way.
> 
> These kind of comments are like those from members who say "htfu" and get out there and ride 50 miles in stormy, raining conditions.
> 
> A simple answer like "i don't like either set" or "i prefer the first set" would have sufficed. Why even come on this thread with comments like that?


htfu.


----------



## Qstick333 (Jul 21, 2004)

Creakyknees said:


> A Trek would look better.


Are Trek's good bikes? I thought carbon could asplode?


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

> _Yeah...I guess I am a MOREON?!?!? Use the spell checker next time. _


NB: it was a deliberate error. Don't worry too much about it, but your posts have provided people with a chance to have a few laughs. It's not personal.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

Cni2i said:


> Yeah...I guess I am a MOREON?!?!? Use the spell checker next time.


 
your a idiot.


----------



## firstrax (Nov 13, 2001)

Cni2i said:


> With all due respect since you appear to be a senior member here....but I believe that MOST cyclists (even the die hard ones) care to some degree about how their bike looks. Sure, at the end of the day, it's all about getting out there and riding....blah blah blah. That all sounds great and heroic, but there's nothing wrong with trying to get your bike to look a certain way.
> 
> These kind of comments are like those from members who say "HTFU" and get out there and ride 50 miles in stormy, raining conditions.
> 
> A simple answer like "I don't like either set" or "I prefer the first set" would have sufficed. Why even come on this thread with comments like that?


How much can you bench?


----------



## Henry Porter (Jul 25, 2006)

firstrax said:


> How much can you bench?


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Sylint said:


> your a idiot.


I know I'm wasting my time responding, but actually, you*'re an* idiot.


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

Cni2i said:


> I know I'm wasting my time responding, but actually, you*'re an* idiot.


I think you need to chill and have a sammich


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Sylint said:


> your a idiot.




Its idjut, you idjut.....


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Cni2i said:


> I know I'm wasting my time responding, but actually, you*'re an* idiot.


And the bell rings twice!


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

Yo, dawg! I heard you like wheels. So I photoshopped some wheels in yo wheels so you can htfu while you're h'ing the f u.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Sylint said:


> your a idiot.


This thread pertains to my interests.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Your all imbasils!


----------

